
The great fire of London – 350 year anniversary site - tluyben2
http://www.fireoflondon.org.uk/story/the-fire/
======
mborch
Terrible user experience. There's no reason to use this kind of interaction
when it's not adding to the experience.

------
tomohawk
Really difficult to get at the super interesting content

